# Betta moving his rocks?



## krelda (Aug 10, 2011)

So I clean Balthazars tank a few times a week (just put him in a larger tank so it will not be quite as often) I always clean the stuff I put in his tank too when I do so and every time it seems like I'm cleaning the little rock gravel out of it. I make extra care to make sure none gets in it when I put it back in but then a couple days later, its in there again lol

Is it normal for bettas to pick up their gravel and put it in/on their plants? Ive never caught him doing it but I have no other explanation for how it gets there :-D


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Saint Crispin sometimes tries to dig up his plants, so I wouldn't be surprised if another fish was moving their gravel around.


----------

